# Llevar vga a 25 metros y duplicar



## genur (Jun 29, 2008)

hola
quiero saber si es posible llevar la señal de monitor a 25 metor atravez del corrugado de la pared,  y derivar en varios monitores. He preguntado y me dijeron que utilizando un splitter lo podria hacer pero quiero estar mas seguro. gracias

perdon por sacar un tema nuevo pero no me respondian y me urge un poco la respuesta


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 29, 2008)

La señal la necesitas en VGA o puede ser Video Compuesto? La calidad de la imagen tiene q ser alta?


----------



## genur (Jun 29, 2008)

pues no entiendo mucho de esto. La señal es de salida del ordenador, la comun de 15 puntas. ¿puedo sacar señal de video compuesto del ordenador? ¿cual tiene mayor calidad?
aunque ya tengo un splitter 

gracias por responder tan rapido no me lo esperaba


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 29, 2008)

No... la señal VGA tiene mejor calidad, pero probablemente la de video compuesto sea más facil de enviar y de separar. Pero si ya tenes un Splitter y no tenes las entradas y salidas de video compuesto sigamos con esa idea...


----------



## genur (Jun 29, 2008)

OK lo unico malo de la señal de vga es que me tendre que hacer los cables y hace mucho tiempo que no utilizo el soldador pero no lo veo imposible

Con la señal de usb se puede hacer lo mismo?


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 29, 2008)

El problema es que probablemente pierdas señal con tantos metros de cable. Yo escuché que con UTP  lo podes llevar hasta 15 metros. Por lo que tendrías que tener una etapa amplificadora. El tema es qeu como son tantos cables y una frecuencia bastante alta se te va a complicar para amplificar todo eso.


----------



## genur (Jun 29, 2008)

y que deberia de hacer?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 29, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí venden lo que deseas.
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=25375&TabID=1&C=SO&U=strat15&doy=search
Chao.
elafcionado.


----------



## genur (Jun 29, 2008)

vale segun elaficionado con el splitter puedo alagar la señal de vga (dentro de unos dias lo sabremos). con la señal de usb se puede hacer algo para alargarla la misma distancia?

gracias a todos


----------

